# BOB version 7.52



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

I try to check and repack my BOB around when I change the clocks and smoke detectors (daylight savings time). After I had it all laid out I figured I would snap a couple pics so you guys could critique it and we can all learn a bit in the process.









Here's the loadout so far:
Tools -
Ka-bar knife
E-tool shovel
Hand chain saw
Knife sharpener
Gerber folding knife
Gerber Multitool
Field sharpener

Fire - 
Swedish fire steel
Waterproof matches
Regular matches
Bic lighters 
Firestarter flint
Cotton balls w/vaseline (for tinder)
Commercial Quicktinder

Water -
3 Bottled 
Nalgene bottle with wide mouth
Purification tablets
Water filter straw
Camelbak bladder with filter

Shelter -
10x12 waterproof tarp
Mylar emergency tube tent
Mylar bivvy bags
Mylar blankets
Jungle hammock with rope
Mummy bag

First aid/hygeine -
First aid kit
Trauma kit
Moleskin and tweezers
Trauma shears
Ace bandages
Personal hygeine kit (w/meds)
Shampoo/conditioner/lotion
Toothbrush/toothpaste
Baby wipes
Hand sanitizer
Fels-naptha soap (multi use)
2 oz. Dawn dishsoap 
2 oz. Tide laundry soap

Food -
4 Homemade MREs (see other post)
Harmony House 'deluxe' sampler (variety of dehydrated veggies)
Anodized alum. Mess kit
Multi-utensil and Extra knife
Homemade 'penny' alcohol stove
Heet (fuel for stove)
Swiss field stove
Tea assortment with honey/sugar

Misc/other -
N95 masks
Iodine pills (radiation resistance)
Radiation dosimeter
Handheld radio/scanner w/charger
NOAA hand crank/solar radio
2 Bandanas
2 Shemagh scarves
Led Flashlights
Led Head light
Extra batteries
Harmonica
Extra Multitool (one on my hip also)
Bug repellent
Duct tape
250ft.+ of Paracord
Solar phone charger 
Rain gear
Extra skivvies
Wool socks
Compass/maps
Fishing kit
Fourteen bazillion plastic bags
Glow sticks
Mosquito head net
Beanie hat
A good detective novel.

That's most of it, I'm sure I forgot something but hey, its a start.

I put it all in a Molle 72hr patrol pack. Weight is around 37lbs.









Whew! It's done for another six months! Hope you guys get some good ideas or items you may have overlooked!
See anything I have missed?
(Gas mask I know, soon...)


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks good buddy.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

How does that Heet travel? I've thought about getting some, but worry about the resealing. It's like $20 for a huge pack at SAMs.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Can you give me the scoop on your homemade alcohol stove? Sounds enticing.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

hillobeans said:


> Can you give me the scoop on your homemade alcohol stove? Sounds enticing.


I made a 'penny' alcohol stove out of an old soda can and a little JB Weld.

I followed the design here:

http://www.jureystudio.com/pennystove/stove.html

Btw the heet packs fine but I plan on getting MSR type fuel bottles with a spout for easy filling.

My reasoning behind this setup is because it fits nicely inside my swiss army stove, so it gives me the flexibility of using solid fuels like twigs/sticks/scrap wood or liquid fuels like heet or denatured alcohol.

Semper gumby - always flexible


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Thanks ghost, I'm gonna try my hand at one of those.

Semper gumby.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

how long is your bag meant to last you?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

One suggestion (that you can disregard at will): Use an exacto knife to cut the cardboard center out of your duct tape then press it flat. I usually set a weight on it overnight. It will save you some space without giving up a single inch of the good stuff. Not my pic but you get the drift.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks good. Gave me a few ideas of some things I might need to add to mine.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Fn/Form said:


> how long is your bag meant to last you?


No less than 7 days comfortably.

I have included several things to extend the capabilities of it to more like 21 days though. I have fishing gear, trapping gear, and my firearms, as well as enough spices and seasonings for cooking wild game and fish.
(Just about anything is better with a little Lawry's seasoning)

In preparation for a worst case scenario (TEOTWAWKI), I try to carry enough gear to operate with relative safety and comfort until I can get to one of several caches or my BOL.


----------

